# Oki Ryu Kempo?



## cerasodamaniaco1 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi Everyone!
most respectfull cheers to all of you who take part in this forum, I myself am not a martial artist but my son is... and he's instructor gave him some extra work... I have tried every where and I cannot find anything about this martial art "OKI RYU KEMPO"
and he needs to answer this 2 questions:

1. Who created or founded OKI RYU KEMPO?
2. In which country was OKI RYU KEMPO Originated

If someone here could lend me a helping hand and give me this info it would be greatly apreciated.

Cheers

VQ

Rhode Island.


----------



## Doc (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cerasodamaniaco1 _
> 
> *Hi Everyone!
> most respectfull cheers to all of you who take part in this forum, I myself am not a martial artist but my son is... and he's instructor gave him some extra work... I have tried every where and I cannot find anything about this martial art "OKI RYU KEMPO"
> ...



To my knowledge it is not among the major lineages of martial ats. However in this day and age post Bruce Lee where everybody has their "own style" anything is possible from some obscure corner of the martial arts universe. This in no way is a comment on the validity of the art in question.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 6, 2002)

Could it possibly be Okinawan Kempo/Kenpo.  I have never heard of Oki Ryu Kempo before.


----------



## Wertle (Aug 6, 2002)

I've seen Oki Ryu listed quite often, but there's never a link to more information.  It *seems* to be something formed in the United States, at least according to this big list..

http://www.kojosho.com/styles.html

And it's also listed under the "acknowledged styles but don't have more info" section of this giant faq

http://www.urbin.net/EWW/MA/KF/3D.html

sorry I can't provide more help!


----------



## Wertle (Aug 6, 2002)

this website has oki ryu's highest ranking member as Murray J. Jewett, but nothing on the founder

http://www.mararts.org/Membership/bbregistry.htm

mysterious...

::does some more digging::


----------



## kenmpoka (Aug 7, 2002)

Oki Ryu Kempo was created by Mr. Don Rodriguez. He is the husband of the famous (tournament circuits) Christine Bannon-Rodriguez.
I believe it is a combination of Okinawan Karate with a touch of Nick Cerio Kenpo.
I have seen Mr. Rodriguez's name on some lineage trees under the late Professor Nick Cerio's.

That is all I know.

 :asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 7, 2002)

Here is an article on them:

Link: http://members.aol.com/keefe100/keefeweb/history.html



> SHAOLIN AND KENPO
> 
> In 525 A.D., an Indian monk named Bodhidharma traveled to China. He came to the Shaolin Temple in the Song Mountains of Henan Province to spread Buddhism. Bodhidharma was the creator of two revolutionary cultural achievements; he established Zen Buddhism and created a system of exercises called the "Shih Pa Lo Han Sho": "The eighteen hands of Lohan" is considered to be the basis of almost all the martial arts that are studied today. The movements were developed to strengthen the monks who were weak from meditating most of the day. The Shaolin monks used this foundation to develop the movements found in *Oki-Ryu Kempo.*
> 
> ...






*10th Degree Black Belt (1989) in Kenpo by the World Council of Sokes, *


This one claim says it all.
Anyone that believes that belonging to that group is some sort of honor and that organization is anything other than a "dan/rank factory" is living in LaLa Land.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Could it possibly be Okinawan Kempo/Kenpo.  I have never heard of Oki Ryu Kempo before. *




Not by a long shot............it would seem to be some sort of American thing.


----------



## cerasodamaniaco1 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hello Every one !

I want to thank all of you for your info especially Peter Teymouraz, its been of great help to me and my son, It appears that we have found what we where looking for, Don Rodriguez  school is the parent school to where my son assists, but if you still have more comments or facts please post them.

Arigato!


VQ

Rhode Island


----------



## John James (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello everyone,
Oki-Ryu Kenpo as it is referred to on the East Coast was founded by Shihan Don Rodrigues.  His website is http://www.donrodrigueskarateacademy.com.  The system was sanctioned by Professor Cerio.  As to the post who referred to the World Council of Sokes (who gave Prof. Cerio his 'above ranking' award) as a dan/rank factory, I can only say that you obviously don't know what you are talking about.  In 1989, Professor Cerio tested for his title.  That's right.  It wasn't GIVEN to him and he didn't pay for it.  It was bestowed upon him.  The World Council has since changed their name twice and is now the World Head Founders/Head Families Council. I do not know what their standards are now or who is on the board now but in 1989 it was VERY hard to get a title/rank from them.  You might have them confused with the other Hall of Fames/Societies that make you pay for your award.  But this was not the case here.  It would be appreciated if you would refrain from such remarks since Professor Cerio is not here to defend himself.  An honorable man would abide by this and would also give his name when making such remarks instead of hiding in anonymity.   

Thank you.
John James,
Nick Cerio's Kenpo.


----------

